# old 12 foot boat, worth more as scrap?



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I have an old 12 aluminum v-bottom bottom boat, built in '69 I think.
It's pretty heavy for aluminum.
Also have an Evenrude 6hp motor of the same age.
The plaque about maximum capacity is missing from the transom.

Do you think it's worth more at the scrap yard for recylcling aluminum?

I'm not even sure if it's legal to use it without the capacity plaque.

I have a title for the boat but never needed one for the motor.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

heck no... throw that on CL and youll pull 3-4 hundered atleast. more n more people buying them older jon boats now a days. had one similar but fiberglass and sold for 900 last spring. was a 64. just be patient on CL and one will come along

JT


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have the title, your good to go. Sell it and recoup some dollars. For grins, call a local scrap yard and see what they will pay for the scrap. You will have to cut it up as they will pay much less for it in its current form.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

price of aluminum is down..down...


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

You can scrap it but recyclers consider it "painted" aluminum and will pay you much less than "virgin" aluminum. And as stated above you still have to cut it up.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Key*

If you got the title/TX registration you got a good chance of selling .If not scrap it or sell it to someone that wants a row boat...cva34


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

how much?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a neighbor recycle a '65 Lone Star that was built like a tank. Very heavy aluminum. He had to rip the wood out of the transom first, and he broke a hammer on it. What a waste. That boat would have lasted another 50 years. I just bought a 14 foot v-bottom that we're going to stash in the Bahamas with a small motor. I'm currently cleaning it up and painting it.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Throw up a picture and a price down in the classifieds and you'll be suprised


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I had a 73' quatachi (sp?) i sold on CL for $200

It leaked, had a major 12" crack in the bottom, and had no title

it did have a recent expired TX #'s so I new they could get it, if needed.

I had numerous calls on it, and had to tell everyone it was 1st come - I had 3 guys show up for it ... 1st one bought it on sight.

I had it under valued for sure


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine is a Quachita as well, which means light-weight for sure. Not like those heavy-gauge tanks built up around Minnesota for the Great Lakes. But, I got mine for $370 bucks with a fine Minn-Kota electric motor and an 8-month old marine battery. This particular boat saw light duty for the past 20 years, on a private lake, so it didn't take a beating. The boat has two little cracks but they say that 5200 adhesive made by 3M works a lot better than JB Weld. Having fun sanding and painting and getting it ready for this summer. I already have a green, Monarch 15 footer that does heavier duty fishing.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*scrap or sale*

bought one last year for $175.00 no title and was glad to get it. You will go to hell for scrapping a working boat of anykind. Someone will use it on a private pond and service them for many years to come. As for the old motor it is worth $ just in parts patients required.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The most fun I ever had fishing was in a 12 ft. aluminum V-hull (can't remember the brand, but it was old) with a 5-horse Merc. on Confederate reef. :walkingsm


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

our '65ish 16'er sold for about 270, they required a title.. This was about 1.5 years ago.. not sure what aluminum prices have done since then.. They didn't say anything about being painted..

It leaked better than it floated and 'da man' said it wasn't worth repairing..

Good luck.

A


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had an OLD 14' jon-boat that had cracks when I bought it. Used some JB-Weld to seal it up, used about 10 years, sold it, and as far as I know it is still running the Trinity. Riveted boats may be a little more fragile. Give it away. No reason to chop up a useable crappie catching boat.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in the market for a small boat to use on a private lake. Been checking craigslist lately. PM me if u decide to put it on the market.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think you need a title or registration, if the boat is kept on a private lake. That's a low stress environment for boats—a private lake. If the boat leaks a little, tie-wrap a little bilge pump down in the transom, and power it off the battery sitting next to the electric motor.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a rig for sale for $600 with a nice trailer. But it's in North Florida. Close to IH-10 however. I probably should have grabbed this one instead.

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/boa/3525969990.html


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Would be worth a few hundred for sure. Would be just right for Luce Bayou. Somebody would grab it up before you know it.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

OK, so i'm not going to scrap it.
I think I'll make sure the 6hp Evinrude I have still runs and try to sell as a package as I don't need either.
I'll post some pics later.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Heck yeah, sell that sucker!

Only USCG can enforce the lack of capacity plate, Texas peace officers cannot. Just FYI. Texas marine safety officers typically will use a law titled "unsafe boating" or something similar which they use for having too large of an engine or too many people on board. But too many people means like 8+ on a 12' Jon boat or a 50hp engine on a 10'er. Those are not actual numbers listed in the parks and wildlife code but based on my experience, a lot of common sense in used when enforcing that because it is so subjective.


----------



## brendafolkes (Jul 3, 2013)

Why donâ€™t you get in touch with a couple of junkyards around town and find out if the boat can be sold as scrap and what price itâ€™ll fetch. Iâ€™m not sure if this will be of any help, but I usually go down to the SIMS recycling plant for processing scrap metal in Houston, TX. I know they buy and process all sorts of non-ferrous metals at this location. You can find out about your boat by getting in touch with these people.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

85LoneStar said:


> OK, so i'm not going to scrap it.
> I think I'll make sure the 6hp Evinrude I have still runs and try to sell as a package as I don't need either.
> I'll post some pics later.


I am interested in the motor if you want to sell it. rs


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I painted up a 14-foot v-bottom Quachita, circa 1972 or so, and we launched it last week, used an electric motor. Put eight huge drum in the boat, also a trout and redfish. Now I need a reliable 9-horse outboard to go with it. That boat is made of light aluminum and will really scoot; we bought it for $200 after it was kept on a small lake all these years, still in great shape. My bigger jonboat with 25 horse Yamaha, I keep in Beaumont.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you lived closer I'd be in the truck with cash in hand already. Sell it! No sense in scrapping a workable boat, especially if you have all the paperwork for it still.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My 16' heavy Ouachita brought almost $300. Have you tried in that "as seen on tv" spray on rubber stuff? my cracks were under the crossmembers and I couldn't get too it..

A


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Ouchita, pronounced wa****aw. No Q in the name. And did anyone notice that this thread is from January?


----------

